# talk about a lazy shrimp...get a load of this one!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was looking in my tank and caught this so had to take a pic of it.

Talk about a lazy baby


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

this is the 1st time Ive seen a baby ride around on the back of an adult shrimp for any length of time....it seemed like it was just going along for the ride.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee that is cute!!!


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

That's a male BKK.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep, but he's not old enough yet....maybe he's practicing


----------

